# xp drivers



## mfort (Nov 19, 2009)

I have an emachines T5234 which came factory installed with windows vista. I have installed xp on the hard drive, and there are 5 drivers that I am now looking for (somewhere free hopefully). Emachines site does not list any xp drivers for this model.

The drivers I am looking for are:
Ethernet controller
PCI Device
PCI Simple Communication Controller
SM Bus Controller
Video Controller

Any help in locating these drivers would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is all i found http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T5234


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Here are some of the drivers.
Please install in the order given

Chipset: This should remove the SM Bus Controller error
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_nf4_winxp32_8.26_11.09.html
*Or you could try the Chipset Driver for the T5230 model (It has the same Chipset)*

Video: This should remove the Video Controller error
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_191.07_whql.html
*Or you could try the Video Driver for the T5230 model (It has the same Video Card)*

Lan: Marvell 88E8039
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverDisplay.do?driverId=175

Audio:
*Try the Audio driver for the T5230 model (Realtek)same as yours*

Modem:
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T5234
Use the Vista driver, it may work

The Acer Aspire E380 Also has XP drivers for the same board (MCP61PM-AM):
http://gd.panam.acer.com/home/
Input Desktop>Aspire>Aspire E380


Bill


----------

